# CANopen: EDS-Datei-Frage



## jan84 (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe seit einer Woche zum ersten Mal eine EDS-Datei vor meinen Augen.

Ich verwende einen Buskoppler mit mehreren DIs und DOs. Diese sind per Default immer nur als Byte einzulesen bzw. zu schreiben. Mein Ziel ist es jedes Bit einzeln zu mappen.

Bisher habe ich erfahren, dass ich Granularity auf 1 setzen muss. Desweiteren habe ich den Data Type der In- und Outputs (Objekte 6000sub1-6000sub10 bzw. 6200sub1-6200sub10) von Unsigned8 auf Boolean geändert und in den Sub-Objekten von 1600 und 1a00 die Default-Values angepasst (Bsp: 1a00sub1: 0x60000108 geändert nach 0x60000101).

Leider meldet mir die Emcy-Nachricht jetzt eine falsch parametrierte PDO-Länge (Erwartete Länge: 1, aktive Länge:0)

Mit der Original-EDS-Datei ist die PDO-Länge laut CAN-Monitor 2. Mit meinen Einstellungen hat diese sich jetzt auf 0 geändert??? Was muss ich anders oder zusätzlich parametrieren????

Ich  bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Grüße

Jan


----------



## Solaris (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jan,

was stört Dich daran ein ganzes Byte auszulesen? Das geht wahrscheinlich sowieso nur byteweise, bin mir da aber auch noch nicht sicher.


Gruß Soli


----------



## jan84 (16 Dezember 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> was stört Dich daran ein ganzes Byte auszulesen? Das geht wahrscheinlich sowieso nur byteweise, bin mir da aber auch noch nicht sicher.


 
Hi Soli,

irgendwie muss es schon gehen. Die Inputs funktionieren mit meiner beschriebenen Konfigurationsänderung. Nur die Outputs melden eine falsch parametrierte PDO-Länge, aber ich weiß nicht, wieso.


----------

